# a few very clean orion HCCA Amps -



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Very clean! (should be since it is new)

HCCA 275g4
Orion HCCA 275G4 Car Amplifier In original box | eBay

HCCA 25001 - Clean, but not aws cool
HCCA25001 ORION AMP 5000 W MAX SUB SUBWOOFER AMPLIFIER | eBay

and my favorite
http://cgi.ebay.com/OLD-SCHOOL-ORION-2100-HCCA-COMPETITION-EXCELLENT-RARE-/270754508129?pt=Car_Amplifiers&hash=item3f0a39ed61


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

The HCCA 2100 is sweet the others are crap IMHO..

thanks for the heads up... I will be posting some more REAL Orion OS soon. A NT 100 and a NT 200


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

The HCCA 2100 is sweet the others are crap IMHO..

thanks for the heads up... I will be posting some more REAL Orion OS soon. A NT 100 and a NT 200


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

This is a clean, true old school, Orion HCCA.

Vintage Orion 250 HCCA Car Amplifier w 400 BDG 200 CRX | eBay

A little heavy on the money, but she sure is pretty.


----------



## whitet (Apr 10, 2009)

DAT,

Sent ya a PM on the NT!


----------

